# Shad Rap



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

I just bought my first shad rap and it didn't come with a split ring. Just curious, are they supposed to come with split rings? If not does anyone here put a split ring on their shad rap, or are they supposed to be fished like this?


----------



## BassCrazy (Oct 11, 2007)

Columbusslim:

It should have had a split ring on it. 

Good Fishin'

Joe


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

All the ones I have came with split rings.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Mine too. I'd put a split ring on it. It lets it wobble like its made to do.


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Sorry guys, I guess I wasn't specific enough on the lure. It's an SSR and it's either a 5 or 7. I was recently doing some lure shopping and noticed that the same model lure I bought a while ago, along with other lures, also didn't have a split ring. I was told by the guy behind the counter that Rapala makes numerous lures without split rings in an effort to promote the Rapala (loop) knot. (Not sure if this is accurate but at the time it sounded reasonable.) And that apparently adding a split ring to this lure would ruin the action. He suggested that if I didn't use the loop knot I could use a snap. Duolock or otherwise. He also suggested an oval split ring. I decided to go with the snap and while I have yet to catch a fish on it, I'm satisfied with the action. But then again, it's the fish that have to be satisfied.


----------



## marsh (Sep 21, 2004)

right or wrong, I generally fish the regular shad rap on the split ring and the shallow shad rap tied directly, just as they come out of the box. I'd be interested in hearing theories on this.


----------



## RareVos (Jul 29, 2007)

beat me to the punch on the loop knot


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

I remove split rings from every crank I buy, then tie the (rapala) loop knot...Makes a noticeable difference IMO (+ you don't have to worry about the split ring breaking, or the knot somehow fouling between ring guides)


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

I should add that I tie a loop knot on my SSR and Original Rapalas, even though they don't come with split rings.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Rapala's split rings ticked me off the other day anyway. I got into some SERIOUS smallmouth action (catching 2 at a time on an original rapala 5cm!!) and after taking a lot of abuse, the hook managed to somehow work around the split ring and it deserted us! Came back with only 1 hook on it, and no fish :-\

Screw split rings. I'd at least like to see strike king's new oval-shaped split rings become industry standard. Round ones suck!


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

I'm a big fan of the Rapala SSR. The last one I purchased didn't come with a split ring. I was wondering why I wasn't getting much action out of the lure. I'm definitely going to give that "Rapala knot" a try.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Clayton said:


> Rapala's split rings ticked me off the other day anyway. I got into some SERIOUS smallmouth action (catching 2 at a time on an original rapala 5cm!!)



It's that time of year again. I've had days in late Oct-Nov where i've logged 30+ Smallies per/hour (not per day..LOL)

If your going to use multi-treble hooks I would strongly encourage you to either shave down the barbs or remove the front treble (or both). Ordinarily I wouldn't bother doing either, but when your hooking dozens of fish per hour a fair amount tend to get speared in the eye by the first treble hook.

Also keep in mind that when smallies are feeding like that they will blast anything you through at them, most times a single white twister will work just as well as a crankbait, while inflicting significantly less harm to the fish.

One last tid-bit of advice: Keep that spot to yourself


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

acklac7 said:


> It's that time of year again. I've had days in late Oct-Nov where i've logged 30+ Smallies per/hour (not per day..LOL)
> 
> If your going to use multi-treble hooks I would strongly encourage you to either shave down the barbs or remove the front treble (or both). Ordinarily I wouldn't bother doing either, but when your hooking dozens of fish per hour a fair amount tend to get speared in the eye by the first treble hook.
> 
> ...


That 30+ per hour spot would be where?


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Snakecharmer said:


> That 30+ per hour spot would be where?


Take a walk on any given stream/river, say about an hour before sunset/sunrise, on any given day in late Oct/Nov.

Don't fish, just walk, up and down, back and forth..basically just aimlessly wander....

It might take a few days of "scouting" but eventually you will find "that spot".


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

acklac7 said:


> Take a walk on any given stream/river, say about an hour before sunset/sunrise, on any given day in late Oct/Nov.
> 
> Don't fish, just walk, up and down, back and forth..basically just aimlessly wander....
> 
> It might take a few days of "scouting" but eventually you will find "that spot".


Mmhmm, and the fish feed like there's a dozen blenders in the water haha. I've seen em come clear out of the water for shad the size of quarters.

And you were definitely wrong about them hitting anything... i threw every plastic I had at them (leeches, 4 colors of power grubs, stick worms, shaky heads, as well as larger rapalas, and even poppers) and they snubbed EVERYTHING until I gave em a taste of the original rap... then it was every.single.drift  

You were right about the 30 fish a minute though  couldn't keep em off the line


----------

